# Help needed, not sure how to set up the bubble magus ca reactor



## oyf709 (Sep 18, 2010)

I got a BM CA reactor similar to this one
Bubble Magus

I kinda lost on how to connect all the tubing, ned some help from experts. Thanks!!!


----------

